# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  شاهد منافس المريخ في دوري ال32 ملخص مباراة إنييمبا النيجيري رحيمو البوركيني

## Mars1

*



مباراة الدهاب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا ياحبيب
وربنا ينصرنا عليهم

*

----------


## Mars1

*مباراة الاياب6/12  الشوط الاول 



*

----------


## Mars1

*مبازاة الاياب 6/12 الشوط التاني



*

----------

